# Nail Question



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy is a light cream colored and she has light toenails to match 
How bout yours? Wondering if all of the light havanese have the nails to match.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Zelda is silver with black toe pads an white hair around her feet and on her chest. Her nails are maybe 75% white and 25% black. Seems random on her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie is still a puppy but she is mostly white with reddish gold ears and markings. She has light nails which need to be cut soon


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Piper's a black (well, silver now) and white Irish Pied. I lucked out and all but one of her nails are white.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie is black and Tan and has all black nails. Zoey is black and white and has all light nails. I can cut Zoeys but take Maddie to a groomer.


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

Jordan is 11 weeks and a red sable. He has about 50/50 black/white nails.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody is black and white and he has some black nails, some white nails, and a couple of his nails are black and white mixed (black on the sides).


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie is Black and Tan. He has one white nail and all the rest are black.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo is gold and his nails are mostly light.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva is a light red sable, she has mostly black nails but some are pink.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickie is black and white and has all black nails.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's coloring is black with white markings on her chin/chest/back paws. She has all black nails on her front paws but her back paws are a mixture of white and black nails. The white nails appear on the back toes, which have white fur on them. -Jeanne-


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Julie is white and her nails are white.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Audrey is a black and white parti belton. all of her back nails are black and her front nails are a mix of black and white so about 75% black and 25% white. the black ones are so scary to cut!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki is red sable irish pied. Nine out of his ten nails are completely white and one nail is white with one black stripe.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well..I guess it's just a crap shoot as to what color nails your pup might have. I was just trying to determine if an all light colored coat meant all light colored nails.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is white with spots of gray and tan. She has all black nails.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has one black nail ... the rest are clear-ish.
I have clipped the quick on the black one so many times that she automatically recoils when I touch that nail...  I have learned to take the tiniest slice off when trimming that one!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie has one black nail ... the rest are clear-ish.
> I have clipped the quick on the black one so many times that she automatically recoils when I touch that nail...  I have learned to take the tiniest slice off when trimming that one!


I found a set of clippers with a guard that keeps the nail from going to far into the clippers. I no longer have to worry about it, can get his nails done faster, and he is FINALLY fighting me less about it. Part because he's starting to believe I won't hurt him, and partly because I can be more relaxed about it. I KNOW we both got on each other's nerves about it!!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya is a red bed brindle. Her nails are all black except for one light colored one.


----------

